# Apple introduce iPad (A Multitouch Laptop)



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

*Apple introduce iPad*

It's now live: http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

It was either the iPad or iPhoneXL.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh shit


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh boy, another overpriced piece of crap from Apple.

GJ, Apple, for perpetuating your cycle of mindless tools to purchase rehashed products.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

...What the hell does it actually do?

Some claim it's to compete agianst the Nook and the Kindle, but those things have absurdly long battery life due to using digital ink/paper systems.  THis looks like a backlit LCD and Apple's specing it at a meer 10hrs of battery life.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...What the hell does it actually do?



It's an iphone for the blind.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...What the hell does it actually do?


  Apparentlyeverything the iPhone does, only BIGGER.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking through the updates, it looks like it's between in iPhone and a laptop - so it's not an independent computing solution. Probably going to have to sync it with a normal computer like iPhone. I personally was looking forward to something like a tablet PC. Not interested.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


>


It has boobies!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a novelty oversized iPhone, right down to the GUI.

Imagine the screen protectors that will be sold for those.

EDIT: can't wait to see someone drop that thing.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Oh boy, another overpriced piece of crap from Apple.
> 
> GJ, Apple, for perpetuating your cycle of mindless tools to purchase rehashed products.



^ This

Not to mention the marketing already make no sense.  Better at gaming than a laptop.  What?  Also how does email get any easier because you have a touch screen? (with no keyboard)


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

So far, very unimpressed.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

I just want them to introduce the iPhone 3.2 software update already :T


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a lot of screen space is wasted, and I'm curious as to the cost as well. Especially if an iPod touch is already a few hundred, that'd pitch this thing triple that probably more.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Looks like a lot of screen space is wasted, and I'm curious as to the cost as well. Especially if an iPod touch is already a few hundred, that'd pitch this thing triple that probably more.


 
Let's start a The Price Is Right style betting pool. Closest without going over wins!

I say $500.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...What the hell does it actually do?
> 
> Some claim it's to compete agianst the Nook and the Kindle, but those things have absurdly long battery life due to using digital ink/paper systems.  THis looks like a backlit LCD and Apple's specing it at a meer 10hrs of battery life.



It gives Apple fanboys a hardon so powerful their penis explodes.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Let's start a The Price Is Right style betting pool. Closest without going over wins!
> 
> I say $500.



Really? I'm shooting high for 1$!

(Kidding)

I'm saying like 799$


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Let's start a The Price Is Right style betting pool. Closest without going over wins!
> 
> I say $500.



$1,000, Bob Drew.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

600 dollars


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> $499



I got my tablet for 90 bucks.  Suck on that, Jobs.

But I guess it's suitable to release a bigger iPhone for 100 dollars more.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

That thing looks completely useless. If you want a netbook, buy a fucking netbook. If you want a laptop, buy a laptop. If you want a desktop, buy a desktop. If you want an overpriced gadget, buy this or the iPhone.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Seriously, is the massive font really necessary?

What is it with you and these Apple threads?  You post huge graphics and pictures and graphs, once a mod even had to remove one image cause it was over 2000 pixels across.  Do you have some sort of mental defiency or something?

Oh, and now you've replaced your large font of '$499' with a fucking PHOTO.  Did you do that to illustrate my point about you or did you just seriously think that was a good way to post on a forum?


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

$499 for the base model.  64gig storage and 3G = $829!


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Seriously, is the massive font really necessary?
> 
> What is it with you and these Apple threads?  You post huge graphics and pictures and graphs, once a mod even had to remove one image cause it was over 2000 pixels across.  Do you have some sort of mental defiency or something?
> 
> Oh, and now you've replaced your large font of '$499' with a fucking PHOTO.  Did you do that to illustrate my point about you or did you just seriously think that was a good way to post on a forum?



Relax man.

Im soo going to buy this.

It's just $500.. that's 3X less then a fucking fursuit.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Relax man.
> 
> Im soo going to buy this: :tool:



Fixed


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeez, of all people, why am I to come up with this? 49$ for 16gb, wifi-only (which makes me question the 10hr battery life). 629$ for 16gb mobility.
Also:





629$ + 30$ a month for base-line maximum usage


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Jeez, of all people, why am I to come up with this?



Lol 16GB.

It IS just an iPhone.  So all those "Apple fantards will buy anything as long as it has that stupid logo on it" comments I make are even more solidified.


EDIT: Hell, not even an iPhone.  You can at least make calls with one of those.  I think.  Maybe there's an app for doing that.
Regardless, it's more like an iPoop Touch for people with fat hands and feeble minds.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's just $500.. that's 3X less then a fucking fursuit.


 
...Do you like, use fursuits as some sort of mental currency unit?


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> You post huge graphics and pictures and graphs, once a mod even had to remove one image cause it was over 2000 pixels across.



That's because your computer sucks.

That's not my problem man.


----------



## bluepony (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It has boobies!


errr, you beat me to it!!! 


lol

i do own a mac. but i am not an apple fanboy. i would just like to say that apple generally does a good job of marketing overpriced underpowered hardware with amazing software. they just finally released the non-pro macbook wiht a "decent" GPU.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 27, 2010)

And lo, I shrugged, for an oversized iPhone that's neither computer nor phone is not among the things I wish to have.

On that note, Ashes' computer does suck, but breaking the layout with 2000+ pixel (any dimension) images is a Bad Thing(TM) anyway. Stop doing it.

Oh, but thanks for the pics of Jobs standing around looking like a douche in front of a projector screen.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Runefox said:


> On that note, Ashes' computer does suck, but breaking the layout with 2000+ pixel wide images is a Bad Thing(TM) anyway. Stop doing it.


 
But my monitors are bad ass Trinitons.  ...Trinitron... I MISS YOU SECOND TRINITRON BUT YOU DIED. ;_;


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

At least he has a monitor.  I'm still on a laptop.

Granted, it's a sexy laptop, but it's still just a laptop.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

GREASY FINGERPRINTS

ALL OVER THE SCREEN

AWESOME


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

I gotta say, I've been underwhelmed and unimpressed with most, if not all of the Apple line of computing and/or mobile devices, but I think this one takes the cake. 

It has the same connectivity limitations as a laptop, unless you pay the extra 130$, then it has the same connectivity limitations as a smartphone, on the notoriously worst network possible.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/ipad/


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

> Itâ€™s hard to believe we could fit so many great ideas into something so thin.



Lol @ such made-up nonsense.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> GREASY FINGERPRINTS
> 
> ALL OVER THE SCREEN
> 
> AWESOME



Get rich selling massive shammy cloths and 8 1/2 x 11 screen protectors.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

"our most advanced technology in a magical and revolutionary device at an unbelievable price"

Wat?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Get rich selling massive shammy cloths and 8 1/2 x 11 screen protectors.



Gotta call it something stupid, like "iRag" and "iProtect."


...
I better patent those quickly.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 27, 2010)

i think this will be the Newton 2.0


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It has the same connectivity limitations as a laptop, unless you pay the extra 130$, then it has the same connectivity limitations as a smartphone, on the notoriously worst network possible.


 
At least the laptop has USB ports for expansion.  You can get those USB or PCMCIA cards from internet companies to get the net anywhere.  This thing's only expansions are on it's propritary ports.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 27, 2010)

What I want to know is who the fuck is this marketed to? Most have a iPod Touch or a iPhone, and I imagine those that don't would gyrate toward one of those two if they wanted a do-all-whatever and didn't have one or the other.

I like the comment of how they're trying to establish a new field, separate from low-end laptops and in this case, it's sadly true. It's more like they're going after the Nook or Kindle (though the latter's a bit moot with the .mbx/iBookstore). I'm disappointed, since I was hoping for more of a OS X type of experience.


----------



## incongruency (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not so sure I see the usefulness of this device.

Without Flash support there is no compelling support to use it as a netbook unless the user will not be using video services.

Without Java there is no way to use banking sites that require it without relying on that bank to create an application for it.

Without a resistive touch screen there is little reason to use this as a tablet for drawing considering the inaccuracy inherent to capacitive.

Without a physical keyboard or some sort of haptic/tactile feedback there is no use in this device for typists as they will be watching the on-screen keyboard to see where they are typing.

Without an interchangeable battery there is little use for this device for those constantly on the move.


What exactly is this thing supposed to do?  At least the iPod Touch/iPhone are reasonably portable.


----------



## Gray Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

Guess the marketing group for this must be Apple fanbois with too much allowance... Couse it does not really have a needed function


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

incongruency said:


> What exactly is this thing supposed to do? At least the iPod Touch/iPhone are reasonably portable.


 
I honestly dunno.  It's also too large to be a good portable gaming device.  At 7.5x9.5 inches, it's not going to fit into most any pockets.  As an eReader it costs a lot more than the competition too.  Heck the Kindle is cheaper and it's battery life is measured in days instead of hours. 

The iPad seems to fit no real practical role that is not effectively filled by other classes of hardware.

Sure rabbid Apple fanatics will buy it but they'll buy anything.  I see this failing as 'real consumers' just can't figure out what they'd need one for.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Apple doesn't understand what this "Real consumers" BS is!  It's all about the mindless flocks who will polish Jobs' head as they feed him money!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Apple doesn't understand what this "Real consumers" BS is! It's all about the mindless flocks who will polish Jobs' head as they feed him money!


 
I kinda disagree.  The iPhone is successful in the main stream cause people see it as 'SUPER AWESOME PHONE, IPHONE BABY!'.  ...But what is the iPad?  'Super awesome! ...Uhh... ...I dunno what it does... BABY! '


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Apple doesn't understand what this "Real consumers" BS is!  It's all about the mindless flocks who will polish Jobs' head as they feed him money!


That is one incredible mental image.
It made me laugh.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I kinda disagree.  The iPhone is successful in the main stream cause people see it as 'SUPER AWESOME PHONE, IPHONE BABY!'.  ...But what is the iPad?  'Super awesome! ...Uhh... ...I dunno what it does... BABY! '



SUPER AWESOME 500 DOLLAR DIGITAL PICTURE FRAME, BABY


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

HE GAIZ AM I KEWL YET HUH HUH HUH?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> HE GAIZ AM I KEWL YET HUH HUH HUH?



Black people aren't allowed to be cool.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> HE GAIZ AM I KEWL YET HUH HUH HUH?


Not yet, try this!


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck op is such a tool. :V


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm wondering how long it'll take before somebody gets Linux running on one. Hey, you know damn well it'll happen. Those crazy Linux users...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> I'm wondering how long it'll take before somebody gets Linux running on one. Hey, you know damn well it'll happen. Those crazy Linux users...



I'd recommend you request a name change, lest people mistake you for someone else.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 27, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> I'm wondering how long it'll take before somebody gets Linux running on one. Hey, you know damn well it'll happen. Those crazy Linux users...



You know, getting Linux running on that thing might actually make it useful. Even if it doesn't support USB devices at all. Or really anything.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

I think many applications will come after the Ipad will be released. And maybe we could talk again later.

Remember when the Iphone appeared... Everybody said that it was the worse mobile created ever. The power of the applications brought it to what it is now. The best mobile phone !

I think the Ipad will become the best friend of many people and many artist and I think I will be part of it !


----------



## Runefox (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt it. There is no market. And without any apps to begin with (unless we're talking iPhone/iPod Touch apps, which means we're back to the oversized iPod Touch problem), why even bother? What is this even for? There isn't a reason for it. There isn't a market for it. It has no expansion, it's wedged between the iPod Touch and a netbook in terms of ability, and it just plain has no use other than functioning as one big touch screen (which I'm not too clear on, but it seems to favour finger-mashing over a stylus, meaning it's definitely not for art unless you major in finger-painting).

Kindles are better "e-readers". Tablets are better drawing tools. Netbooks are better browsers/e-mail checkers. All of the above are less expensive.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Remember when the Iphone appeared... Everybody said that it was the worse mobile created ever. The power of the applications brought it to what it is now. The best mobile phone!


No, people thought it was a feature filled phone.  Though people did raise issues about the cost, that was it.



Geek said:


> I think the Ipad will become the best friend of many people and many artist and I think I will be part of it !


Why would artists care?  Do you think they'd use it to draw?  It doesn't have the same kind of tablet interface as a Tablet PC.  It's a touch screen, not a drawing tablet.  It couldn't be used for any art better than finger painting.  It's not that kind of interface.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

It's Apple, IT'S BETTER BY DEFAULT D: D: D:


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I doubt it. There is no market. And without any apps to begin with (unless we're talking iPhone/iPod Touch apps, which means we're back to the oversized iPod Touch problem), why even bother? What is this even for? There isn't a reason for it. There isn't a market for it. It has no expansion, it's wedged between the iPod Touch and a netbook in terms of ability, and it just plain has no use other than functioning as one big touch screen (which I'm not too clear on, but it seems to favour finger-mashing over a stylus, meaning it's definitely not for art unless you major in finger-painting).



I think future will tell...



Runefox said:


> Kindles are better "e-readers". Tablets are better drawing tools. Netbooks are better browsers/e-mail checkers. All of the above are less expensive.



Sorry but Kindle is a big sh... It is a black and white display, it can't display videos, you can't play video games or listen to music... So the Ipad...

You are right, wacom really rocks when it's time to be very precise, but sketching, this is something you can do with an Ipad. You already can do this with sketchbookxpress on Iphone, but the screen is too small... Brushes is a cool app on Iphone too, on Ipad it will be great !
Sorry but I think, about email and surfing on web, the Ipad will be so nice ! better than an ugly netbook with its bad keyborad and cheap display...
I think, Ipad arrive in a tiny little hole of the market but it could enlarge it a lot !


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

Careful, rabid fanboy on the loose. He's not deadly, but may cause severe headaches, and vomiting in women and small children. May also cause large dent in bank account for the weak willed.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> I think the Ipad will become the best friend of many people and many artist and I think I will be part of it !



Ah yes. The perpetuated cliche that Apple is for "artists".

Lookin' real bohemian there, buddy.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Careful, rabid fanboy on the loose. He's not deadly, but may cause severe headaches.



That, or those who just don't care and sit back and laugh may notice side effects of cramps, gagging on your soda, or similar conditions.



Geek said:


> Sorry but Kindle is a big sh... It is a black and white display, it can't display videos, you can't play video games or listen to music... So the Ipad...
> !



You utterly miss the point of the Kindle ^_^


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Sorry but Kindle is a big sh... It is a black and white display, it can't display videos, you can't play video games or listen to music... So the Ipad...


 
Wow, you'd almost think the Kindle was made for BOOKS or something...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread is great.



So what does this thing do again?


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wow, you'd almost think the Kindle was made for BOOKS or something...



Problem with kindle is its not an open source/proprietari. means you cant have your book read on kindle without amazon. ipad use epub which is open source.

i dont think you can compard ipad with kindle, for me kindle is way to niche. ipad is more entertainment tools.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> This thread is great.
> 
> 
> 
> So what does this thing do again?



It does everything my iPhone does except for making calls, because that's what my iPhone is for! 

It's like having 2 iPhones, but one isn't a phone and is bigger!!!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> ipad is more entertainment tools.



You went from "LOL ARTIST" to "LOL ENTERTAINMENT"


See?  Not even you, the Apple Fantard(r), know what it's for.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Problem with kindle is its not an open source/proprietari. means you cant have your book read on kindle without amazon. ipad use epub which is open source.


 
What in the hell are you talking about?  The Kindle can display all sorts of file formats and they can be installed by the user.  Do you even have a source for that or did you just make that up?



Geek said:


> i dont think you can compard ipad with kindle, for me kindle is way to niche. ipad is more entertainment tools.


 
First it's an eBook reader, then it's for artists, now it's 'entertainment tools'?  PICK ONE.  And I really don't see the practicality of a large portable media player that costs as much as a low end laptop.  It's too big to be a practical portable video and game machine.  That's a role for smaller pieces of hardware, like the iPhone.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> What in the hell are you talking about?  The Kindle can display all sorts of file formats and they can be installed by the user.  Do you even have a source for that or did you just make that up?



I AM AN APPLE SUPPORTER AND JUST LIKE HOW THEIR MAGNIFICENT PRODUCTS "JUST WORK" I JUST KNOW EVERYTHING WITHOUT NEEDING SOURCES YOU KNAVE.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Problem with kindle is its not an open source/proprietari. means you cant have your book read on kindle without amazon. ipad use epub which is open source.
> 
> i dont think you can compard ipad with kindle, for me kindle is way to niche. ipad is more entertainment tools.



What?  Did an APPLE user just complain about something being proprietary?  You mean the makers who's OS and much of it's core software ONLY runs on their hardware?

But that's off topic.  You're seriously going to say the Kindle is too niche?  Seriously?  At least the Kindle has a practical application.  The only application of this thing is for Apple fanboys, spoiled 16 year olds with too much money, and people who sit in places with the word "Java" in the name discussing their superiority.  It's a toy.  A shiny, 500+ dollar toy with internet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Relax man.
> 
> Im soo going to buy this.
> 
> It's just $500.. that's 3X less then a fucking fursuit.



But can you wear an iPad?  O:

Also it's adorable.  n_n

I still wouldn't buy it no matter how large they make it.

n_n


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

OMMA GUDZ!!!! GOTTA BUYZ IT! *Throws macbook pro out the window and goes time traveling.*

Note: In truth, not interested.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh dear... they've gone and supersized the iPhone! And another thing: iPad? Really?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 27, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Oh dear... they've gone and supersized the iPhone! And another thing: iPad? Really?



Yep... I'm watching AOTS right now... And I have to admit. I AM DISSAPOINTED. Woohoo, it's a big friggin' iPhone. Not a big deal as it was hyped up to be.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 27, 2010)

idk, All I know is I don't want one.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to buy one with someone elses money and then rub my asshole on it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

They've should've named it "iPod Giant" because that's basically what it is.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

Collie said:


> What?  Did an APPLE user just complain about something being proprietary?  You mean the makers who's OS and much of it's core software ONLY runs on their hardware?
> 
> But that's off topic.  You're seriously going to say the Kindle is too niche?  Seriously?  At least the Kindle has a practical application.  The only application of this thing is for Apple fanboys, spoiled 16 year olds with too much money, and people who sit in places with the word "Java" in the name discussing their superiority.  It's a toy.  A shiny, 500+ dollar toy with internet.



have to disagree.

     IMHO it's to be regarded as a mobile media device for casual use that tries to be fashionable & stylish in design (which it is, aside of its name maybe) and familiar in use, for a target audience which I consider to be found primary within a iphone, ipod & itunes (mobile wary) crowd. don't know why people in here compare it to a netbook, it indeed seems to be rather an evolution of the iphone.

     it's role seems to be that similar of a "handheld" communication device but only used for quality media distribution backed by industry key players that fuses newspapers, graphic novels, ebooks, movies & games on one platform while supporting social networking, mails, basic word processing, pictures & internet browsing and offering the gadget extension feeling through its apps store.  

     it does so, as it targets to be a substitute for the casual crowd that uses a computer at home only for basic tasks that fall under the further above mentioned categories (without being hardcore about it). as such it's backed by the apple's content distribution system, e.g. itunes etc. that overshadows any other comparable solution that is currently in place, in terms of quality, choice, reach and availability.

 as such it seems to be an elegant alternative.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> it's role seems to be that similar of a "handheld" communication device but only used for quality media distribution backed by industry key players that fuses newspapers, graphic novels, ebooks, movies & games on one platform while supporting social networking, mails, basic word processing, pictures & internet browsing and offering the gadget extension feeling through its apps store.


 
All these roles are already filled by the iPhone and the iPod. More over, I don't believe anything with a virtual keyboard is suitable for 'basic word processing'. If I'm typing anything more than a short email or a text message, I want a keyboard.



Geek said:


> it does so, as it targets to be a substitute for the casual crowd that uses a computer at home only for basic tasks that fall under the further above mentioned categories (without being hardcore about it). as such it's backed by the apple's content distribution system, e.g. itunes etc. that overshadows any other comparable solution that is currently in place, in terms of quality, choice, reach and availability.


 
Anything the iPad does is already done by the iTouch at the least, which is cheaper and it's smaller meaning the iTouch will actually fit in your pocket. The iPad is oversized to be a highly portable media player or entertainment platform and if you want a stationary one, get an Apple TV. Which is agian, CHEAPER.

This is the problem, the iPad does things that are already very well filled, even by devices in the Apple lineup.  It's big and redundant.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 27, 2010)

> it's role seems to be that similar of a "handheld" *communication device* but only used for *quality media distribution backed by industry key players that fuses newspapers, graphic novels, ebooks, movies & games on one platform while supporting social networking, mails, basic word processing, pictures & internet browsing and offering the gadget extension feeling through its apps store.*


Wow. Way to regurgitate marketing bullshit.

Face it. You have no fucking idea what this is, and you're going to buy it anyway.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

As is the result of all rabid fanboyism, Rune


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 27, 2010)

it just makes this video more true and funny
[yt]rw2nkoGLhrE[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2010)

Honey, I Blew Up the iPhone

starring

Steve Jobs


----------



## Riley (Jan 27, 2010)

So what happens if someone presses a bit too hard on the screen?  The thing's half an inch thick; it would break in half.  Also, at the price of $500-$800, why not just get a laptop?  Newegg has about 150 different laptops for under 800 bucks, get one of those.

Now if someone wants to stick a battery on something like a Cintiq, I could see myself buying that.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

These are things i find unique about iPad compared to netbook of the same size.

Instant on/off
Tablet form factor 
Multitouch interface
Hold in 1 hand like a book
Play iTunes content with expected quality
Compose documents with iwork apps
Surf on the sofa using 1.5 lb device
Easily display photos in photo library
Pack device in a small carry on case
Apps designed for portability and tablet interface
etc, etc

Like Netbooks of 2009, the iPad is a new type of device not to be compared to a Windows Tablet PC or a MacBook. You would never keep one as a Main computer but I'll carry one almost ever where I go...

I have a netbook for surfing in restaurants, Ill just use this device rather than a Windows 7 starter (yuck!) netbook system. I will get a lot more done in email and on the web with all the iPhone applications that I can get done with my netbook. The reason I use the netbook is screen size.

The email client alone combined with the multitouch interface will improve my productivity 2x.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 27, 2010)

> Instant on/off


How instant is "instant"? Most portable electronics are fairly "instant".


> Tablet form factor


What?


> Multitouch interface


Neat, but the iPhone/iPod Touch does that, too, and it's much smaller/more affordable.


> Hold in 1 hand like a book


Neat, but you can hold most things about that size or smaller in one hand.


> Play iTunes content with expected quality


iTunes is pretty crap anyway, but I'd have to say this is more or less a given in pretty much any modern media player.


> Compose documents with iwork apps


Why? On-screen keyboards aren't as fast as regular keyboards, the most you'd want to actually do is maybe take notes, which you can do with a much cheaper netbook and OpenOffice.org.


> Surf on the sofa using 1.5 lb device


You can do that with netbooks, though admittedly 1.5lbs is light. That said, I don't really find the need to surf on the sofa - If you're home, you'll use your computer. Much more convenient and much faster.


> Easily display photos in photo library


Most portable MP3 players and phones are able to do this, as is every netbook ever.


> Pack device in a small carry on case


The device is scarcely more useful than an iPod Touch and you need to carry it in a case instead of your pocket? Why not just use a netbook/laptop? You can get one for much less that would do much more.


> Apps designed for portability and tablet interface
> etc, etc


I don't even know what this means. Thanks for the extra marketing spiel. You're basically confirming that other devices that are more convenient to carry/use than this are capable of most of the same functionality.

The market does not exist outside your head.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

The only way they would ever get me to consider buying a device like this is if it came with a stylus with PRESSURE SENSITIVITY. Otherwise it's useless as an artist's tool.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

The bottom line here is:

- It doesn't do anything better than anything else, it costs more, and is less portable than even its own smaller-sized, older brother. (and other, better devices exist)
- It is AS portable as any netbook/laptop/minibook/etc, but lower functioning. (Real keyboard > On-screen + Angle of screen vs. usability)
- ...but it costs upwards of 3 times it's competition; minibooks/netbooks/etc.
- Small-sized memory means not much can be saved to it! 
- Same limitations as a laptop, or 30$ a month on the notoriously worst 3G network + laptop limitations.


----------



## incongruency (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:
			
		

> I think many applications will come after the Ipad will be released. And maybe we could talk again later.
> 
> Remember when the Iphone appeared... Everybody said that it was the worse mobile created ever. The power of the applications brought it to what it is now. The best mobile phone !
> 
> I think the Ipad will become the best friend of many people and many artist and I think I will be part of it !


I did not call the iPhone the worst mobile phone created when it came out, nor do I now call it the best.  Each term is subjective and unless a general consensus is reached there is no real winner or loser, and given the large phone market and diversity in the technological crowd that uses it, there is no consensus.

As for artists using it, I would not count on that.  The fact that it uses a capacitive screen means that unless you buy a special stylus for it, you cannot have pinpoint precision.  Even then, the device still assumes you are using your fingers and uses algorithms that will compensate and introduce error to the use of the stylus.




			
				Geek said:
			
		

> Sorry but Kindle is a big sh... It is a black and white display, it can't display videos, you can't play video games or listen to music... So the Ipad...


The Kindle is an example of a device built to do one thing, and do that one thing well.  The iPad is not, to compare them would be like comparing a buck knife to a Swiss army knife.  Sure the Swiss army knife can do more things, but if all you need to do is cut, the buck knife is the better choice, because that is all it is supposed to do.



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> You are right, wacom really rocks when it's time to be very precise, but sketching, this is something you can do with an Ipad. You already can do this with sketchbookxpress on Iphone, but the screen is too small... Brushes is a cool app on Iphone too, on Ipad it will be great !


Again: Stylus, capacitive, error causing error correction.



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> Sorry but I think, about email and surfing on web, the Ipad will be so nice ! better than an ugly netbook with its bad keyborad and cheap display...


I broke an EEE that was out of warranty, to have had the display replaced would have cost more than the original price of the machine.  The display is certainly not cheap.  Also, again, lack of a real keyboard means lack of haptic feedback which makes it less than ideal for writing anything but very terse notes.




			
				Geek said:
			
		

> IMHO it's to be regarded as a mobile media device for casual use that tries to be fashionable & stylish in design (which it is, aside of its name maybe) and familiar in use, for a target audience which I consider to be found primary within a iphone, ipod & itunes (mobile wary) crowd. don't know why people in here compare it to a netbook, it indeed seems to be rather an evolution of the iphone.
> 
> it's role seems to be that similar of a "handheld" communication device but only used for quality media distribution backed by industry key players that fuses newspapers, graphic novels, ebooks, movies & games on one platform while supporting social networking, mails, basic word processing, pictures & internet browsing and offering the gadget extension feeling through its apps store.
> 
> ...


Okay, so this is what you see as it's purpose (or target audience, as you seem to describe).

Now, other than you contradicting yourself (asking why people compare it to a netbook when you yourself do so) I do not see your point.  You claim that it is a handheld communication device, yet that ignores the fact that an iPhone or iPod Touch is much more handheld and portable.

You mention the app store, the iPhone's greatest achievement, but even if the iPad were to use those applications, most all of them would need to be re-written, which will not be the case if an application is discontinued, abandoned, or if updates in the Apple approval process are slowed down.  I do not know of the capabilities, but if this is like the iPhone each application will assume that the user cannot multi-task, how gracefully will it handle that feature (if it is there).

And finally, you yourself seem to relegate it to a niche market of causal users who don't want a full-functional web browser(Flash/Java), a full functional e-mail ability(Haptic feedback), or a full functional e-book(Poor implementation).


I think I know what it does now, everything but nothing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2010)

iPad is the gayest name I have ever heard for a product.
Plus, unlike iPhones and iPods, it is practically a giant sheet of glass. Bigger surface to break, spill stuff on, and more weight for throwing. It isn't practical unless it is in your home, or you are in a hospital.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

iPad is just an iPod from Massachusetts.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

incongruency said:


> I did not call the iPhone the worst mobile phone created when it came out, nor do I now call it the best.  Each term is subjective and unless a general consensus is reached there is no real winner or loser, and given the large phone market and diversity in the technological crowd that uses it, there is no consensus.
> 
> As for artists using it, I would not count on that.  The fact that it uses a capacitive screen means that unless you buy a special stylus for it, you cannot have pinpoint precision.  Even then, the device still assumes you are using your fingers and uses algorithms that will compensate and introduce error to the use of the stylus.
> 
> ...



Even for an Apple device, the hype and speculation surrounding the secretive iPad has been intense: would it be a tablet computer? A glorified e-reader? A new way to play and interface with games? A big olâ€˜ iPhone? Regardless, for Apple devotees it was only slightly less exciting than the Second Coming.
Now that the thing has been officially announced, it turns out itâ€˜s a bit of a mix of all of them. So letâ€˜s take a look at just how useful (or otherwise) the iPad will be for a 3D artist. Firstly, itâ€˜s not going to replace your laptop as a general purpose mobile workstation, and itâ€˜s not supposed to. The chip almost certainly isnâ€˜t powerful enough (itâ€˜s a custom Apple A4 processor, clocked at 1GHz) and while the graphic capabilities look reasonable, itâ€˜s geared more towards multimedia (thereâ€˜s no mouse support at all, although an optional keyboard add-on will be available). So what are the benefits?

Portable high res display
Regardless of the iPadâ€˜s other applications, having a large, high-res display on hand at all times, and one which you can hold in your hands, could be invaluable for quickly working on a model or scene. Other tablet PCs can be used for this, of course, but itâ€˜s the quality of the display that matters here, something that Apple always does well.

Compatibility with iPhone apps such as Brushes
Again, having a larger display with the same touchscreen capabilities as an iPhone should make for a perfect sketching and planning environment, much like a more sophisticated Cintiq. Third parties such as Adobe are almost certain to adapt their software or launch entirely new apps for the iPad, and while itâ€˜s unlikely any full-fledged 3D design apps will appear for it, there may be scope for less conventional design programs, such as prototyping tools.

Game development potential
The iPhone is already a remarkably capable platform for mobile games; the iPad can take that a step further, especially in terms of design. A higher resolution to play with, plus enhanced graphic capabilities, could open up a whole new field for 3D artists â€“ somewhere between mobile quality and console or PC quality. It seems likely that developing assets for both the iPad and iPhone simultaneously will become the norm, with the former being scaled down for the latter.

Storyboarding and other presentation-style needs
Having an interactive, fairly large screen with multitouch would make the iPad ideal for displaying, and if the right software was available, creating, storyboards or other pre-production material. Makes a change from PowerPoint, anywayâ€¦


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 27, 2010)

iThink uFail.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Compatibility with iPhone apps such as Brushes
> Again, having a larger display with the same touchscreen capabilities as an iPhone should make for a perfect sketching and planning environment, much like a more sophisticated Cintiq. Third parties such as Adobe are almost certain to adapt their software or launch entirely new apps for the iPad, and while itâ€˜s unlikely any full-fledged 3D design apps will appear for it, there may be scope for less conventional design programs, such as prototyping tools.



As an artist and a student studying 3D graphics, I can say that this device will have no place in any artist's pipeline. Like I said above, the first thing it needs is a precise stylus with pressure sensitivity if it's going to have any sort of professional 2D art use. The most I'm expecting from this thing is a light, casual art program.



> Game development potential
> The iPhone is already a remarkably capable platform for mobile games; the iPad can take that a step further, especially in terms of design. A higher resolution to play with, plus enhanced graphic capabilities, could open up a whole new field for 3D artists â€“ somewhere between mobile quality and console or PC quality. It seems likely that developing assets for both the iPad and iPhone simultaneously will become the norm, with the former being scaled down for the latter.



But how do you play games on the iPad? It doesn't seem like it would be very comfortable to hold like an iphone and use virtual joysticks or whatnot.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Game development potential
> The iPhone is already a remarkably capable platform for mobile games; the iPad can take that a step further, especially in terms of design. A higher resolution to play with, plus enhanced graphic capabilities, could open up a whole new field for 3D artists â€“ somewhere between mobile quality and console or PC quality. It seems likely that developing assets for both the iPad and iPhone simultaneously will become the norm, with the former being scaled down for the latter.


 
Do you honestly think people want a portable gaming platform the size hard cover book?  The reason the iPhone, cellphones, PSP and DS are popular for portable gaming is because you can stuff them in your pocket in a second.  There is no role between small hand held gaming and full sized consoles or PCs that this thing can fill.



Geek said:


> Storyboarding and other presentation-style needs
> Having an interactive, fairly large screen with multitouch would make the iPad ideal for displaying, and if the right software was available, creating, storyboards or other pre-production material. Makes a change from PowerPoint, anywayâ€¦


 
Like every board room and even post secondary classroom in the Western world has data projectors installed.  This role is already filled by superior, purpose driven hardware that is extremely common.

The iPad itself only measures 9.5 inches by 7.5 inches, and the actual screen is smaller than that.  It's presentation space is well smaller than a common sheet of paper.

Seriously, if you are making a media presentation to a bunch of people to show your progress so far and you DON'T have a room equipted for projection, it's time to start asking why you spent $500 on an iPad INSTEAD.


----------



## rajah (Jan 27, 2010)

[yt]9BnLbv6QYcA[/yt]


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> Even for an Apple device, the hype and speculation surrounding the secretive iPad has been intense: would it be a tablet computer? A glorified e-reader? A new way to play and interface with games? A big olâ€˜ iPhone? *Regardless, for Apple devotees it was only slightly less exciting than the Second Coming.*


 
...Ah ha ha ha ha... You're actually just trolling you arn't you?  Seriously who's sock puppet are you? XD


----------



## rajah (Jan 27, 2010)

I've figured it out, Geek is an elaborate Apple ab bot.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 27, 2010)

It's an overpriced status symbol piece of shit that has nothing going for it except the fact that it looks flashy.

Gimme a $400 laptop from Walmart any day of the week.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

rajah said:


> [yt]9BnLbv6QYcA[/yt]


I genuinely LMFAO at that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2010)

Even if I, god forbid, was in the market for this - I cannot see how the iPad would woo me over the iPod touch. iPod (IPod?) Touch has half the cost, and virtually can perform on almost an equal level as the iPad - Except the "iTouch" is significantly more portable, which would make me prone to think I would use it more, and would make it much more useful; for ease of use, versus the iPad. 

:l Haha, look at me, talking about buying an Apple product. How silly!

Seriously though, I haven't said anything on the name, but really? Sounds like something made in China to hold certain female things I don't need to describe.


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

The proper Chinese name for the iPad is Happy Mobile Device for the Surfing of the Glorious Peoples Internet XL.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 27, 2010)

So... an oversized iPod Touch.

'k.

Let me know when Apple produces something _useful_.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 28, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The proper Chinese name for the iPad is Happy Mobile Device for the Surfing of the Glorious Peoples Internet XL.



Actually it is "EVIL CAPITALIST MACHINE FOR LOOKING AT IMPROPERLY DRESSED WOMEN WHO OUGHT TO BE WORKING IN GLORIOUS COMMUNIST FIELDS."


----------



## Azure (Jan 28, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> Actually it is "EVIL CAPITALIST MACHINE FOR LOOKING AT IMPROPERLY DRESSED WOMEN WHO OUGHT TO BE WORKING IN GLORIOUS COMMUNIST FIELDS."


Shit, they made a limited edition? I'll bet it has better battery life too ):


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 28, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shit, they made a limited edition? I'll bet it has better battery life too ):



No, the limited Axis Powers edition has a little chibi Hitler as the screensaver going "HEIL!" and butchering a Jew with a machete.


----------



## Azure (Jan 28, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> No, the limited Axis Powers edition has a little chibi Hitler as the screensaver going "HEIL!" and butchering a Jew with a machete.


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## Biles (Jan 28, 2010)

AlexInsane said:


> iThink uFail.



And I bet those who trashed talked the iPhone in this forum Balmer-style failed too no doubt.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 28, 2010)

Im just going to close this now, to save everyone's sanity.


----------

